# Chain knocker head



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I have seen several references to a chain knocker head. Have never seen one in supply houses or in the hands of any local plumbers. Didn't even know they exist. I use a k-60 (old suitcase style) for my main line stoppages. I looked at the ridgid website and I see it there. I know SeweRatz uses a knocker. I'm looking for some insight. How well does it work? How slow do you have to go? Is it prone to get stuck? What about deteriorated piping with holes in it? Is it more likely to hang in this case than a spare head for example? I'm very interested in feedback. Thanks in advance.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Never used one but here are a couple of pics. That second one looks pretty scary.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I made one a couple of years ago. I just weld a couple of links onto a 1' nut and then welded it to a cable adapter. I'll try to find out which one of the guys have it.

I made mine for the sole purpose of making noise. It makes a hell of a noise going thru a line and makes it easier to sound the line out and locate the direction it runs.


----------

